# Aktualisierung bei Perspektivenwechsel



## eclipseBeginner (7. Okt 2009)

Halllo,

ich habe eine RCP-Anwendung mit 2 Perspektiven. BeimWechsel zwischen den Perspektiven möchte ich das siche die viewer(Tableviewer und Treeviewer) die sich auf einer view jeweils einer perspektive befinden refreshen.

welche methode wird beim wechsel der perspektive aufgerufen, in die ich den refresh der viewer aufrufen könnte.

Die setFocus() Methode an die ich zuerst gedacht hatte wird ja nur aufgerufen wenn ich eine view auswähle aber nicht schon beim perspektivenwechsel.


----------



## tobiash (9. Okt 2009)

Du kannst einen IPerspectiveListener an das Fenster (IWorkbenchWindow) hängen, der wird beim Perspektivenwechsel benachrichtigt. An das WorkbenchWindow kommst du z.b. aus der View über


```
getSite().getWorkbenchWindow().addPerspectiveListener(listener)
```


----------



## eclipseBeginner (9. Okt 2009)

Danke, das war genau das nachdem ich gesucht habe.


----------

